# Finishing Deer Antler



## turkey-slayer

I'm fairly new to pen turning but I want to make some antler pens...What I need to know is what is the best way to finish the antler after sanding it smooth to about 12000?...Is a Ca finish preferred or should I try some type lacquer and buff finish on the lathe...Need some opinions on this.


----------



## Stevej72

Ralph, I've made 31 antler pens in the past several months and they have all had a CA finish.  I started using a CA finish on antler because most of the pens get past the outer solid antler at least a little bit and I  need the CA to fill that marrow (or whatever it is).  I like the finish and my customers seem to like it as well because I can't keep them in stock.

I have an Axis antler pen on the lathe right now that I am thinking about just using MM through 12,000. I had planned on asking your question about it, but I will wait and see what other responses you get.


----------



## TXPhi67

Ralph,

I would recommend CA as Steve has suggested.  Depending upon whether there are voids or not, I will sometimes use both thick and med CA.  If its really large, the techniques using epoxy or resin to fill the voids works well.  An antler pen with turquoise fill is simply outstanding.

As for Axis, if you didn't pick up any of the marrow - CA is still a good finish as you would with other materials.  I would not recommend BLO or any other oil as the antler won't absorb it.  However, even a 12,000 grit finish on antler will have microscopic holes as it is a "grown" material.  So, if you do not finish it - the antler will patina over time.  That may be desired, but you should warn a customer or at least be aware of it yourself.  Also, with out a finish - the antler will lose some of its shine with use.

I pretty much only use Axis and have done both the CA finish and just Ren Wax.  I like both and depending on the fittings, the patina can really look nice as its kind of a light brown hue that slowly comes on.

As one other design suggestion - if you haven't paired antler with a dark wood (mesquite works great) - try it.  It makes a very striking pen.

Last safety thing - I'm sure you are doing it.  But, when you turn antler its very important to wear some sort of dust mask. Antler is almost pure protein and it will wreck your lungs if your not careful.

Take care!


----------



## Hosspen

Hey Ralph, Ive made many and like the others said I've had best luck w/ the CA finish. One thing I do that wasn't mentioned yet (in this post anyway) is use a good coat of BLO (boiled linseed oil) & polish it off with a soft cloth before applying the first coat of CA glue. Also I lightly sand with 400 grit then the micromesh between coats of CA. The results I get w/ Whitetail Antler are very nice using this method. I have not turned any Axis Deer Antler yet.


----------



## rherrell

If I'm lucky enough to drill one right and leave some bark showing then it's just MM and wax. If not, CA.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Ralph,
Concur with above.. I use CA if I have marrow because it's porus.. If I have all bone, and no marrow, I don't use any finish... just micromesh and a little hut wax.. or if it already looks good, no wax.. I use a little acetone to clean if needed or DNA, and if I don't have either handy, a nice damp cloth will clear the dust away.


----------



## 4reel

Actually I sealed mine with CA and then did a lacquer finish. It worked out fine


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

If marrow I use C/A if all bone,just like my acrylics,Brasso,Mequires Plastic Polish,TSW to finish.........


----------



## altaciii

I've turned both whitetail and axis antler and the thick ca/blo combo seems to work well. Wether its marrow or solid bone the pens turn out real nice and the cust seem to enjoy the look.


----------

